# Can't load BFME2



## Speedzor (Oct 31, 2009)

good evening

When I'm trying to install LOTR: Battle For Middle-Earth 2, I succeed at installing it. But when I try to open the game after it, it gets stuck at the green screen at startup with title 'Battle for Middle Earth II'.
After a few moments (1-3 minutes) it gives the well known Visual C++ Runtime error about game.dat

From what I know, this is a very general error. 

I've run trough all the steps in the ReadFirst topic, none of them helped. 
My setup is more then enough to run it:

Core i5 750
HD 5870
8 GB DRR3 RAM
over 800GB free space
Windows 7 Professional 64-bit 

Everything at stock speeds

Tried booting it in the Windows XP SP3 Mode in windows 7, failed.
Tried installing it with the DVD of a friend of mine, failed too.


That's the situation for a whole week until 20 minutes ago.
Suddenly I keep getting the error I haven't got the right CD in the drive.
Though it's a CD/DVD R/W (used it to burn several DVD's, CD's and install games the past few days).
http://img511.imageshack.us/i/bfme2error2.jpg/

Updating the game works (as you see in the next screenshot)
http://img687.imageshack.us/i/bfme2error.jpg/

Edit:
I've got the latest drivers installed.


Any ideas?

thanks in advance
speedzor


----------



## Speedzor (Oct 31, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
try to download and install 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable
from here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...71-e2d6-4230-b809-9a8d7548c1b6&displaylang=en


----------



## Speedzor (Oct 31, 2009)

I keep having the error about the wrong disc


----------

